# Julia Brahms & Katja Hansen/ Lenßen und Partner



## Spezi30 (6 Mai 2012)

Julia hat tolle Rundungen, oder? 



 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

>>Bilder wurden hochgeladen mit PicUp<<​


----------



## walme (6 Mai 2012)

> Julia hat tolle Rundungen, oder?


 YES :thumbup:​


----------



## Rolli (6 Mai 2012)

Sind nicht ohne  :thx:


----------



## Ausfahrt (6 Mai 2012)

mehr von den beiden..vor allem Katja ist der Hammer.... danke für´s posten


----------



## Jone (6 Mai 2012)

:thx: für die Caps von Julia und Katja


----------



## wildwing (8 Mai 2012)

Danke für die Caps von Katja. Gerne mehr von ihr:thumbup:


----------



## fredclever (8 Mai 2012)

Der Lenßen hat schon nette Mitarbeiterinnen, danke


----------



## Ausfahrt (12 Mai 2012)

schade, ich dachte es würde mehr gepostet werden........... echt schade


----------



## Spezi30 (12 Mai 2012)

Ausfahrt schrieb:


> schade, ich dachte es würde mehr gepostet werden........... echt schade



kannst ja selber mal was posten


----------



## Ausfahrt (13 Mai 2012)

Spezi30 schrieb:


> kannst ja selber mal was posten



habe leider nicht die Möglichkeiten und kann es auch kaum schauen..........

hatte ja auch nur mal nach haken wollen...kein Ding


----------



## Spezi30 (13 Mai 2012)

ich guck mal, was ich noch finde, die Sdg. läuft ja derzeit als Wdh


----------



## wildwing (13 Mai 2012)

wäre wirklich :thumbup:


----------



## dooley12 (24 Apr. 2016)

Heiß super pix


----------

